# Pelagic pirate offshore trolling report 6-11



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

SHot out friday at 9 pm from St Andrews pass headed for the canyon where roffs showed a nice line in blue water. The plan was to swordfish till dawn , which we did but had no bites at all despite two moves and being in heavy bait.
The sun started up and we were already trolling toward the area we wanted to fish. Found the weed lines at about 8 am and trolled it all day long fishing miles of huge perfect patches of weeds and debris. We picked away at the dolphin catching 17 nice ones including the biggest cow i have sever seen weighting around 30 pounds. 

We stopped on some of the bigger patches and chummed up the fish as the open ocean monster bluerunners were wrecking havoc on our spread. While doing this we had a few monster bulls swim up and swim on seeming not interested . Then a pair of nice wahoo swam up and by the time i got a leader on they were gone, so we popped two wahoo lures out and worked the troll around the patch and hooked on instantly on a solid 45 pounder. After we boxed the Hoo we continued trolling with not much action and decided to head in a try and catch a few Red Snapper and what ever else we could catch to round off our catch.

We got the the bottom area around 7 pm and found heavy current but still managed a 3 man limit of monster red snappers with one going 26 pounds. We also caught and released a few nice gags including one that looked to be 40 pounds. Packed in at dark and headed home the last 40 miles to the house with a solid catch that filled two 300 quart coolers. Was great to be out on the boat offshore in such awesome conditions as we had this weekend, it was a lake out there :thumbsup:

pictures to follow.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip and great day on the Gulf....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! It is early in the summer, but no one seems to be catching many swords this year?? Weather looked perfect this past weekend!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Very cool! It is early in the summer, but no one seems to be catching many swords this year?? Weather looked perfect this past weekend!


 
Hi Robert 

Yes the weather was one in a million in offshore terms , It was a lake.

As for swords , this was our first attempt in the new boat ( last try ended in our break down on the way to the canyon) . We were super excited to try and had fun just setting the gear sleeping next to our rods. It was not meant to be , but worth teh try. I was also suprised we saw no life at day break under the lights.


BTW Saw your post on your solo trip : all i can say is SWEET !

Just please be careful out there alone , as i almost lost my life fishing alone ( i am sure if i had the engine kill remote on that would have never happened) . Heck i get worried when i am driving at night and the others are sleeping , cause i am the only hand on deck ( i never leave the wheel).

Good luck out there .


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Very cool! It is early in the summer, but no one seems to be catching many swords this year?? Weather looked perfect this past weekend!


 
posted twice???


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice job sir!


----------



## FL_Panhandler (Oct 9, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/2429818075.html

Wish I had 35 bucks on me!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

FL_Panhandler said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/2429818075.html
> 
> Wish I had 35 bucks on me!


OMG : Thats i crazy cheap ..............:thumbsup: but i think he meant 35K

my guess is it needs a wallet full of work but the price is so right , not sure where you could go wrong unless its totally rotten.

Some one should buy this and bring her to the gulf:thumbup:


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job to everyone.


----------

